# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی هست دانشگاه امام صادق (ع) معرفی شده باشه ؟

## sahard1994

؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> ؟؟؟


کسایی دعوت میشن که اولا معدل کتبیشون بالای17 دوما درصد زبان وعربیشون بالاست چون تو قبولی موثره...

----------


## _Zari_

سوال منم اینه کسی تا حالا دعوت شده؟

----------


## h@m!d reza

> سوال منم اینه کسی تا حالا دعوت شده؟


من دعوت شدم نرفتم ديروزم وقت مصاحبم بود ولي ......

----------


## _Zari_

> من دعوت شدم نرفتم ديروزم وقت مصاحبم بود ولي ......


واقعا میگین؟

----------


## sahard1994

> سوال منم اینه کسی تا حالا دعوت شده؟


منم خودم دعوت شدم . ولی شک دارم برم یا نه .

----------


## sahard1994

> من دعوت شدم نرفتم ديروزم وقت مصاحبم بود ولي ......


ولی چی ؟؟
براچی نرفتین ؟
میشه رتبتونو بگین لطفا ؟!

----------


## Persona

من پارسال رفتم 
تجربه جالبی بود

----------


## _Zari_

> منم خودم دعوت شدم . ولی شک دارم برم یا نه .


برو ضرر ک نمیکنی

----------


## sardare azmoon

من سالای قبل رفتم مصاحبش باید خیلی  به سیاست علاقه داشته باشید خیلی به سیاست اهمیت میدن

----------


## h@m!d reza

> کسایی دعوت میشن که اولا معدل کتبیشون بالای17 دوما درصد زبان وعربیشون بالاست چون تو قبولی موثره...


نه من معدلم بالاي 17 بود(البته كتبي) نه عربي و زبانو بالا زدم ، دقيقا يكي از بدترين درسام بودن



> واقعا میگین؟


..................................................  ..



> ولی چی ؟؟
> براچی نرفتین ؟
> میشه رتبتونو بگین لطفا ؟!


چون از رشته هاش خوشم نمياد ، از جو دانشگاه خوشم مياد ولي رشتشه هاش نه
متاسفانه مي خوام پشت كنكور  بمونم، سال ديگه اگه قبول نشدم ميرم
تو پ خ رتبمو بهتون مي گم

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه من معدلم بالاي 17 بود(البته كتبي) نه عربي و زبانو بالا زدم ، دقيقا يكي از بدترين درسام بودن
> 
> نه مريضم ، دارم دروغ مي گم
> 
> چون از رشته هاش خوشم نمياد ، از جو دانشگاه خوشم مياد ولي رشتشه هاش نه
> متاسفانه مي خوام پشت كنكور  بمونم، سال ديگه اگه قبول نشدم ميرم
> تو پ خ رتبمو بهتون مي گم


اونایی که معدلشون بالای هفده کتبی بوده دعوت کردن از دوستان... اگه درصدات تو زبان وعربی بالا باشه برات امتیاز محسوب ميشه

----------


## h@m!d reza

> اونایی که معدلشون بالای هفده کتبی بوده دعوت کردن از دوستان... اگه درصدات تو زبان وعربی بالا باشه برات امتیاز محسوب ميشه


جمله اولتونو نفهميدم، 
امتياز هم كه فك نكنم چون بيشتر مصاحبه تاثير داره ، مخصوصا اون سه نفريه كه يه عذابه خودش :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> من سالای قبل رفتم مصاحبش باید خیلی  به سیاست علاقه داشته باشید خیلی به سیاست اهمیت میدن


اگه اینطوریه پس خوراک خودمه ، من بودم حتماً میرفتم

----------


## saj8jad

> جمله اولتونو نفهميدم، 
> امتياز هم كه فك نكنم چون بيشتر مصاحبه تاثير داره ، مخصوصا اون سه نفريه كه يه عذابه خودش


آره مصاحبه امتیاز بیشتری داره
در مورد مصاحبه هم که عذاب نداره داداش ، سه تا آدم متشخص رو به روت میشینن و خلاصه سوال پیچت میکنن  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (4): 

البته بیشتر مصاحبه عقیدتی ، سیاسی ، شرعی هستش ، یعنی مثلاً ازت سوال میکنن که ؛

ـ نظرت درباره اینکه ایران انرژی هسته ای داشته باشه چیه؟
ـ نظرت در مورد حمله آمریکا به ایران چیه؟

ـ یه سوره از قرآن رو به دلخواه بخون!
ـ یا ازت میپرسن اصول دین چیه؟

ـ یا میپرسن روز 13 رجب چه مناسبتی هستش؟ 
ـ یا میپرسن روز فناوری هسته ای چه روزی هستش؟

خلاصه سوالات از همین موارد بیشتر هستش

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اگه اینطوریه پس خوراک خودمه ، من بودم حتماً میرفتم


البته یک چیزی هم بگم ضمن احترام به بچه هاای دانشگاه امام صادق اما این دانشگاه معمولا ادم های حشک مغز که متعصب هستند رو میگیره برخلاف دانشگاه علوم قضایی که اصلا افرادی تعصب الکی دارند رو نمیگیره

----------


## saj8jad

> البته یک چیزی هم بگم ضمن احترام به بچه هاای دانشگاه امام صادق اما این دانشگاه معمولا ادم های حشک مغز که متعصب هستند رو میگیره برخلاف دانشگاه علوم قضایی که اصلا افرادی تعصب الکی دارند رو نمیگیره


سردار جان من مصاحبه رو گفتم داداش ، حالا دانشگاه امام صادق (ع) چه رشته هایی داره؟

----------


## MajnOOn

بم زنگ زدن برا مصاحبش اما نرفتم

----------


## saj8jad

> بم زنگ زدن برا مصاحبش اما نرفتم


داداش میرفتی ضرر که نداشت

----------


## h@m!d reza

> آره مصاحبه امتیاز بیشتری داره
> در مورد مصاحبه هم که عذاب نداره داداش ، سه تا آدم متشخص رو به روت میشینن و خلاصه سوال پیچت میکنن 
> 
> البته بیشتر مصاحبه عقیدتی ، سیاسی ، شرعی هستش ، یعنی مثلاً ازت سوال میکنن که ؛
> 
> ـ نظرت درباره اینکه ایران انرژی هسته ای داشته باشه چیه؟
> ـ نظرت در مورد حمله آمریکا به ایران چیه؟
> 
> ـ یه سوره از قرآن رو به دلخواه بخون!
> ...


آره سوالاتش رو نسبتا ميدونم،‌ولي همينطوري آسونم نيس :Yahoo (94): ، مثلا يه حديثي كه ولايت فقيه و ثابت كنه و ...



> البته یک چیزی هم بگم ضمن احترام به بچه هاای دانشگاه امام صادق اما این دانشگاه معمولا ادم های حشک مغز که متعصب هستند رو میگیره برخلاف دانشگاه علوم قضایی که اصلا افرادی تعصب الکی دارند رو نمیگیره


منم همين فكر و ميكردم ولي دوتا از معلمامون (گسسته و عربي) تو ماام صادق درس خوندن و يه همسايمون هم همينطور نظرم كلا عوض شد،

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سردار جان من مصاحبه رو گفتم داداش ، حالا دانشگاه امام صادق (ع) چه رشته هایی داره؟


من این رو گفتم که اگر اینطوری نستی نری اونجا چون اگر بری قبول بشی عذاب اوره برات رشته هاش حقوق و معارف و اینطور رشته هاست دقیقش رو نمیدونم
ضمنا اول که میری اونجا میشوننت پشت کامپیوتر به 60 سوال باید جواب بدی اگر بعد از اون مرحله بردنت و سوالای ادبیات و دینی رو گفتن جواب بده یعنی مرحله اول رو خوب نزدی و کلا دیگه تو مصاحبه قبول نشدی به اون سوالات هم الکی جوا بده بیا بیرون !!!!!!
ولی اگر بردنت پیش یک یا سه نفر ازت سوال پرسیدند بدون که مرحله اول رو با موفقیت طی کردی

----------


## MajnOOn

> داداش میرفتی ضرر که نداشت


از کرمانشاه پاشم برم اونجا ک چی بشه؟؟؟...خب امام صادقو واسه وقتی گذاشته بودم ک پزشکی اگه نیارم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> آره سوالاتش رو نسبتا ميدونم،‌ولي همينطوري آسونم نيس، مثلا يه حديثي كه ولايت فقيه و ثابت كنه و ...
> 
> منم همين فكر و ميكردم ولي دوتا از معلمامون (گسسته و عربي) تو ماام صادق درس خوندن و يه همسايمون هم همينطور نظرم كلا عوض شد،


جو دانشگاهیش اینطوریه 
حالا شاید این معلم ها به مقضای سنشون از اون دوران فاصله گرفته باشن ولی جوش کلا خیلی خشکه

----------


## saj8jad

> من این رو گفتم که اگر اینطوری نستی نری اونجا چون اگر بری قبول بشی عذاب اوره برات رشته هاش حقوق و معارف و اینطور رشته هاست دقیقش رو نمیدونم
> ضمنا اول که میری اونجا میشوننت پشت کامپیوتر به 60 سوال باید جواب بدی اگر بعد از اون مرحله بردنت و سوالای ادبیات و دینی رو گفتن جواب بده یعنی مرحله اول رو خوب نزدی و کلا دیگه تو مصاحبه قبول نشدی به اون سوالات هم الکی جوا بده بیا بیرون !!!!!!
> ولی اگر بردنت پیش یک یا سه نفر ازت سوال پرسیدند بدون که مرحله اول رو با موفقیت طی کردی


نه من اصلاً دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) رو همون اول که کنکور ثبت نام کردم نزدم ، داداش که اینطوره فکر میکردم رشته هاش بیشتر معارف و حقوق و اینا باشه 

اگه مهندسی هوافضا میداشت شاید تو انتخاب رشتم بهش فکر میکردم  :Yahoo (4): 

ماشاء الله برا مصاحبه هم باید از هشت خان رستم بگذری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> از کرمانشاه پاشم برم اونجا ک چی بشه؟؟؟...خب امام صادقو واسه وقتی گذاشته بودم ک پزشکی اگه نیارم


خخخ آره داداش راست مگی به این موردش فکر نکردم ، فکر کردم تو همون شهر خودتونه مصاحبش
داداش ان شاء الله پزشکی قبولشی
مگه برای مصاحبه دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) باید پاشی بری اونجا!! اصلاً دانشگاهش کجایه دوستان؟!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خخخ آره داداش راست مگی به این موردش فکر نکردم ، فکر کردم تو همون شهر خودتونه مصاحبش
> داداش ان شاء الله پزشکی قبولشی
> مگه برای مصاحبه دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) باید پاشی بری اونجا!! اصلاً دانشگاهش کجایه دوستان؟!


تهران پل مدیریت

----------


## h@m!d reza

> خخخ آره داداش راست مگی به این موردش فکر نکردم ، فکر کردم تو همون شهر خودتونه مصاحبش
> داداش ان شاء الله پزشکی قبولشی
> مگه برای مصاحبه دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) باید پاشی بری اونجا!! اصلاً دانشگاهش کجایه دوستان؟!


سعادت آباددددددددد

----------


## Blackfire747

منم خواستن اما نرفتم!
چون عشق دروس تخصصی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی هستش و خوندن درسای اونا برام عذاب آوره.

----------


## Dynamic

> البته یک چیزی هم بگم ضمن احترام به بچه هاای دانشگاه امام صادق اما این دانشگاه معمولا ادم های حشک مغز که متعصب هستند رو میگیره برخلاف دانشگاه علوم قضایی که اصلا افرادی تعصب الکی دارند رو نمیگیره


نه داداش اینطور نیست من دوستم اونجاست از هردو طیف دارند.
حتی شدید اصلاحاتی هم دارند . فارغ التحصیلانش از سعید جلیلی هستند تا مصطفی کواکبیان!  با عباس خسروی فارسانی(مطالب خواندنی داره بخونید جالبه اسمشو سرچ کنید)

----------

